# advice on electronics purchase



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there members ,looking for some advice . we are gonna take the step into the high tech world this x mas , purchase of a flat screen tv.i really never have been much of a electronics techie so any adviceor opinions are greatly appreciated .not sure of the size yet but we are thinking in the 46 in range as we are in a small townhouse . but along withthe tv purchase is there any other rec of stuff i should get with it , we dont have any hd boxes or anything straight cable . any advice on a surround sound system or anything again i am not looking for super high tech but we are finally retiring the old 27 in tv in the living room so would be nice to have some nice equip to go with purchase , prob will end up getting tv from the price club or 
the sony store on kingston rd as my wife knows the owners , but most prob price club ,there warranties are always great and no hassles on purchases .
if anyone has any hd boxes or any equip that they think will benefit me 
please feel free to let me know 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Tom,
I personally own a Sony 52 inch W series LCD and a Sony 55 inch LED TV. The refresh rate is 120 and 240 respectively which means the picture is very smooth when watching sports or any fast moving TV program. I would highly recommend an LED since they are so thin and light and the picture is fantastic.

No matter what you choose make sure you get an HD cable box or switch to Bell TV. If you try using regular cable you'll be extremely disappointed with the picture. You should also pick up a Sony Play Station 3 so you can watch Blu Ray and DVD movies as well as connect a USB stick to view almost any content. An HDMI cable is a must to connect any device to you new TV.

Good luck with your purchase.
--
Paul


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Tom, the way I see it, at the current prices for these TV's I don't get too bogged down in the details (Plasma vs LCD vs LED, refresh rates etc) unless you are spending $$$$$ or have very particular viewing preferences.

What I found TV shopping was specs aside, it basically comes down to what the video quality is in person.

You could look at a 'Smart' tv that has web connectivity built in as well, which would allow you to surf / view web content.

The representative from Sony in the above post D) has a good point about getting an HD receiver - that is, if you hook an HD TV up to regular cable it's gonna look like crap. You've got Rogers, Bell, Shaw etc as the obvious choices if you want an HD receiver. 

Gaming consoles are a great add on because they allow you to watch tv from the net, and can play videos from DVD, blueray, or even USB memory stick. If Blueray or DVD isn't for you you can download content from the web, copy it onto a USB drive, plug it into a WDTV (basically plays any current media) and you're laughing.

Also realize you can get HD signals over the air (antenna styles). Depending on location and set up you can expect to get most major US and Canadian networks eg FOX, NBC, ABC, CBC, Global, PBS, CTV etc. The OTA signal will be free and will look much better than what you pay for from Rogers or Bell since it is compressed.

My current poor man set up is a 46" plasma, OTA antenna, plus a PS3 that I use mainly for Netflix (~ $8 a month). This is not for everyone. (I mainly miss TCM) but if you aren't a hard core tv watcher (or can get some of your content from the web - dl or something like Netflix) it's a great alternative to the Rogers/Bell stranglehold.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Tom

I have a sony 40" tv with 120hz refresh rate, Panasonic 50" plasma and a Samsung 51" 3D series 6 plasma tv. I think all 3 are great Tv's. I really love the Samsung for movies. 

I would figure out what your budget is and go from there. I do like Samsung, Sony and sharp for Tv's. I would try to look at Tv's that are the middle level and up for a company. Most people will say when buying Samsung not to go lower then a series 5. Do you want 3d? Will you want to connect to the Internet? All these things add to the costs. 

I mentioned in another thread to consider stores where you may collect points also. I saved almost $200 at the bay for my tv because of points. The tv was the on sale there so was a great deal. 

As for home theatre depending on your budget there is usually a package deal at best buy or future shop that's on sale. Receiver and speakers or tv with sound system also. Remember to add cable costs when adding everything up. You won't have to get the most expensive but I wouldn't get the cheapest out there either. For speaker cable I would run 16 gauge, maybe 14 depending on how far the run is. 

As Paul said a PS3 is good to add. Great for blu rays and such. If you collect shoppers optimum points, that's a good place to buy one. When you get the top level you save $170. Sometimes they bump that to $200 or more. 

Any questions let me know on here or pm

Wil


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob likes the LED tvs because they have a nice picture. Don't buy a Tv unless they have a TV on display, so you can see what it looks like. Sometimes they just look like heck depending on brands. 

Surround sounds sometimes come along with the blue ray too, it's pretty awesome when you get a new HD tv with it. Bob says to make sure the blue ray comes with blue ray live so you can update it easily. 

That's all I can personally take.. Once bob gets going on tv's I tend to zone out. LOL


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

thank u all for the great advice i will take all your advice ,thanks again 
again if anyone has any equipment they are not using or think i can use please feel free to msg me .
we are not really big gamers so not sure about the ps3, but understand 
we have a WII but have never used it for movies or anything .
anyways we will look at all advice 
cheers 
tom


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are getting an HD TV you really have to get an HD box from rogers or bell or else there really is no point in upgrading. Also the Wii does not play DVDs, just a heads up in case you try.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

i didnt think the wii played dvds , i know we will need a hd box that is something we will talk to rogers about as we need to adjust some stuff on our home bill so that may something we willsee what they are willing to do 
cheers and thanks again guys


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

if you happen to be a rogers customer, may want to consider this deal when they are back in stock:

SA8300 High Definition PVR $160, you'd no longer have to pay the rental fee on a box, and after a year you are ahead of the game (it has a 2 year warranty).
http://www.theshoppingchannel.com/R...efurbished-/pages/productdetails?nav=R:675339


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

46"Samsung LED 6100 series Smart TV 120Hz

Can not go wrong. 

If you dont need Smart TV (Youtube, facebook, twitter, skype built in) then look for a non-smart.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Tom,

Just make sure when you are comparing the TV's in the stores that the settings are all the same. Try to zero everything out so that you are comparing at a similar setting. It's easy to make one TV look better then another through the settings. Same goes for a surround system. As for the PS3, you may not play games but as a Blu ray is it fantastic. Very easy to upgrade the software wirelessly. If you decide not to go with a PS3 for your blu ray player, I would look for one that you can update wirelessly. Much easier then having to hardwire it to the internet or use USB sticks with the upgrade downloaded on that.

Later
Wil


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LED is always better than LCD. Just remember that LED tend to have perverted colours (I find the colour too unrealistic as compare to plasma). But you would still want to buy LED, the other two technologies are dying out.

As for 3D tv, don't get the ones with the expensive glasses. Get the ones with the passive glasses technology (Ie., just like the theater). Also, unless you plan to by every 3d titles out there. Don't even bother with 3d tv. The technology still have a bit to go. You will also need a 3d blue ray player to go with that 3d tv.
And yes, got wih HD if you can.

As for PS3, I have one that is collecting dust. $300 of wasted ripoff garbage. I will never ever ever buy a PS4 or whatever for the rest of my life. It's games are craps, every time you update the software, you loose some fucntions they advertise it can do. It does not play any disc from another region. It's vibrator motion stick sucks.
I ended up buying an Xbox 360 for gamming. And then I bought a cheap sub $100 Chinese brand, blue ray player that plays any kind of disc I put in.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

now if you really want to be first on your block with the best tv....

Sony 4K Bravia

It definitely won't be obsolete with next years LED model but you could also buy a new car for the same price


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

h_s said:


> now if you really want to be first on your block with the best tv....
> 
> Sony 4K Bravia
> 
> It definitely won't be obsolete with next years LED model but you could also buy a new car for the same price


Wow, I want one for xmas.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*t v purchase*

well we have decided to get a sony bravia from costco the price is right and the warranty is fabulous .
now to get all the accessories as we do not have a digital box or anything will have to call rogers tomoorow and see what they have to offer 
anyone have any digital boxes or ps3 or blueray players they are not using or even a sound system ,
cheers 
tom


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Tom!

Glad you were able to get your TV!! As for accessories, Costco is still a good place to get them. I believe they have a double pack of HDMI cables for $40ish. They have a sony Blu Ray which I think was $100. With the blu ray player just make sure that it has Wi-Fi, makes life alot easier when doing updates for your unit. If you were interested in a PS3, factory direct was selling the original units as a 60G refurb for I think $169. EB games should have some refurbs also but not sure of their price.

With boxing day/week coming up you should be able to find a good deal on the blu ray, cables, even surround sound. Most online sites have their sales starting on Christmas eve. So I would keep my eye open for those deals.

Any more questions, let us know! Good luck with your system.

Later
Wil


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it's past the christmas purchasing time but I thought I would let everyone know that there are only two ways to get full HD for a TV at present moment.

The first is a BluRay player of course...we all know that
The second is Over the Air Antenna.

The biggest misconception about HD cable is that it's HD. But it's not. It's 720p (not 1080p like they want you to think) and therefore doesn't even come close to OTA in picture quality. So when you go spend a huge amount of money on your TV's and decide to go with Bell or Rogers to get their HD package to make your screen look good you're actually buying technology that's decades old for your new TV.

OTA was always meant to be 1080p since day one and that's why the government forced it upon us. It's a leap forward in progression while the cable companies fail to make use of new tech so they just use the old stuff they still have and sell it off as HD.

Don't believe me? Come watch some football on my TV. My nextdoor neighbor is pissed since he pays $90 a month for his HD and my free antenna looks better.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

OTA is much older than terms like 1080p but you're right, OTA beats cable or satellite hands down for signal quality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

There are still no TV stations broadcasting 1080p in our area. 1080i but no 1080p.

I have an awesome antenna and can pick up about 37 channels with some sub-channels as well but they are none that are 1080p. My TV is a 42" Samsung Smart LED. The satellite signal is still clearer than OTA. I have the antenna as an experiment and for the very rare time weather blocks the signal.

Just hit info on your TV remote to see info on the channel and you should see the resolution that is being received.

http://www.remotecentral.com/hdtv/index.html


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

PBS has said they broadcast in 1080p but they've also said most of their programming was filmed in 1080i so they don't really have a reason to broadcast everything in 1080p.

And from all the cable and sat i've seen (we use to have sat) it doesn't get close to OTA


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> PBS has said they broadcast in 1080p but they've also said most of their programming was filmed in 1080i so they don't really have a reason to broadcast everything in 1080p.
> 
> And from all the cable and sat i've seen (we use to have sat) it doesn't get close to OTA


I really beg to differ on this. My satellite signal is always in the 90-100% range even on Sat 82, where all the high def channels are and when I switch to OTA the strongest channel (CFTO) definitely is much clearer from the satellite receiver. CFTO is frequently full signal strength and the results are always the same; Sat is always clearer. My TV is only 1 1/2 years old and has an ATSC tuner capable of accepting full 1080p broadcasts but has never received one. 1080p comes only from the Blueray or Apple TV. There will be 1080p receivers for Sat and cable in the future but it doesn't really matter because there are currently no broadcasts in 1080p in North America. The only 1080p broadcasts come as PPV movies and only from Bell Fibe TV.

OTA TV for the most part is boring and filled with commercials. Sure OTA is free, except for the antenna purchase, and I really contemplated switching completely but after a one month experiment I did not cancel my satellite. I really did miss the channels, choice and flexibility of satellite. The signal is consistent and the selection is never boring. New HD channels are added periodically and resolution is always 1080i

I will say that I do notice a difference between Rogers and Bell. The picture with Rogers is never quite as good as Bell even on a similar model of TV.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Fibe is a ripoff since the fiber optic never really reaches your house (it's the backbone) so you don't get the full benefits of it. And we don't watch 20 hours of TV a day so we're good with OTA. I do understand there are people out there that feel they need to watch alot of TV so the price of sat or cable is justified but for our family we don't watch as much so the savings is greatly appreciated.

would I go back to cable or sat...never...just not worth it.


----------

